# My Goat Wont Stand Up!!!! HELP!!!!!



## alixnm

My husband and I just got back from vacation to find our goat laying down behind their shed. She was there when we first got home but we didn't think that was out of the norm for her since she tends to lay down now and then. When she hadn't moved for a few hours, we went to check on her and she wouldn't stand up. My husband tried to stand her up but she would fall back down. We moved her over to her food and water and she has been eating and drinking but still won't stand up. She's peeing and pooping and both look normal. She cries (it's weak but her voice has never been very loud) and is alert but won't stand up. We gave her some penicillin and de-wormer and some electrolytes/vitamins but there have been no improvements. Her sister is perfectly fine. They're both a year and a half old. The one that is sick has been laying down more than normal before today but she would still stand up eventually. We had someone coming to the house to check on them while we were gone and they didn't see anything wrong with her. Someone, please help! We've had these goats since they were 2 weeks old and of course, are like one of our kids and we do not want to lose either of them!! We have not called a vet yet. I don't know if she'll make it through the night. If she does, we will definitely take her in to see a vet in the morning!! Does anyone have any idea what could be wrong?? We don't have any deer near our goats so it can't be MS.


----------



## ksalvagno

What is her temp? Do you have white tail deer in your area? Doesn't matter if they come in their field or not.


----------



## chelsboers

Have you checked her eyelids for anemia or taken her temp? I would start there to narrow the possibilities down


----------



## GoatGirlZ

Check her temp. Call a vet if she does make it through the night but I would stay with her overnight and keep her warm. But also I wouldn't try getting her up again you don't want to damage anything.


----------



## GoatGirlZ

Keep us posted.


----------



## happybleats

Yes get her temp..but I have to agree with Karen...Deer do not have to be near the grazing area for MW to make their way there...I would begin treatment now just n case..with her acting normal other wise It kind of rules out many of the othe ilnesses like Listeriosis or polio which would have her acting off 

Safe guard is 1 cc per 7# and Ivomec Plus is 1 cc per 40# sub Q Banamine is 1 cc per 100#///start now...the longer she is down the harder to recover..
I would also give fortified B complex as a support...
you will need to continue the Penicillin for 5 days..


----------



## alixnm

We haven't seen a white tail since about February. Our 2 Goats are kept in an enclosure behind the house with dogs in the pen next to them so deer won't even come close even if they are in the area. We also have neighbors who have large dogs that pretty much keep any deer way away from us. We have not taken her temp but she is warm and her eyes are normal. She is moving her head more and appears to have shifted a little bit. I'll keep checking on her through the night and we have a penicillin shot ready to go for in the morning.


----------



## GoatGirlZ

Poor honey this must be scary for you and her!! Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Naunnie

I'm sorry you had to come home to a sick baby.... Glad you came to TGS. Lots of great info and folks willing to help here. 

Did the person that checked on them also feed them? If so what? Do they have access to hay or just browse. How about feed....grain, pellets? Besides her temperature, do you feel any heat in her legs? How are her hoofs? 

I would not give her any grain while she is down, but make sure she can reach some hay and water. Will be thinking about ya....


----------



## alixnm

She is still alive! It's only 2 am here so not time for the vet yet and there are still a few hours to go but she has improved very slightly. We just gave her another round of the medicine. She is trying to get up and keeps shifting her position. They weren't fed while we were gone but we don't usually feed them that often since they do graze all day (pellets about twice a week, sometimes 3). Her hooves needed to be tried but they weren't horrible and she naturally has bad hooves. She's getting mad now since she's trying to get up but she can't and it's so heartbreaking to see since she is such a happy, cheery goat. They get fed Noble Goat pellets from TSC but that shouldn't be the issue. We're really stumped on what could be wrong but will continue what we're doing since we are seeing some improvement in her, even if a small amount.


----------



## ksalvagno

Meningeal Worm goes into snails and they can travel a few miles. So it is still very easy for your goats to get M Worm. I would start treatment for that as well.


----------



## nannysrus

Check her feet and see if there is any heat in her feet.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## happybleats

The Pen seems to be touching something there...But I would still treat for MW..it wont hurt her and it could help her...when a goat is down too long things begint o shut down regardless of how well they are eating and drinking...help her up andhelp her stand as often as you can...shift her so she is not on the same side..massageher legs and work them so they dont loose muscle...I agree with no grain until she is up, this is hard to digest and her rumen already has a fight to head off...daily Probiotics will help keep flora where it needs to be...fortified B complex willhelp her continue to fight and provide a good Thiamine booste. I would do these along with the safe guard and Ivomec Plus and Banamine...

Im glad she is showing you some hope...time to get agressive in her treatment so she doesnt stay down...

Best wishes


----------



## happybleats

here is important info on MW

http://goatconnection.com/articles/publish/article_126.shtml


----------



## alixnm

My goat is at the vet and they are saying she either has polio or low thiamine. They are going to treat her there and hope for the best. We do not know yet how bad she is but fingers crossed she will get better because I do not want to lose one of my fur kids!! I will continue to keep y'all updated on her condition but things look bleak right now.......I never really thought it could be MW because we have only seen 1 deer and we live in South Texas where finding a slug is very rare, especially in the heat we have down here along with all the dry ground. I am hoping the vet can do something! I am sure her sister is heart broken being by herself right now while my goat is at the vet.


----------



## GoatGirlZ

Im So Sorry! SEnding postive thought your way


----------



## happybleats

If she has Polio she should respond to thiamine treatment failry quickly...recovery wont be fast but you will see results...she should also be treated for listeriosis since both have same symptoms..



best wishes


----------



## alixnm

If it is polio, will she be able to walk again and if so, will she have a hard time getting around? Just wanting to know so I know how we will need to care for her in the future if and after treatment is successful. Her and her sister like to run and jump and butt heads with each other so I will feel bad for her if she is not able to do those things any more.The vet is keeping her for 4 days so it will be a long 4 days for us and her sister. They will be calling with updates so hopefully all news is good and she makes a quick recovery! Thank you everyone for your advice and well wishes. This is my first time on this forum and it has been a pleasant experience despite the reason I am here.


----------



## Naunnie

Glad you were able to get her to the Vet. Will keep y'all in my thoughts. ray: Her Sis will miss her no doubt. Give her extra attention when you can. Will the Vet let you visit? Mine will, so I always visit when one of our critters is hospitalized.

Here is an informative article on Polio and Listeriosis. http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html


----------



## happybleats

Yes..with Polio she should recover fully...I had a buck with polio and it was a fight because I didnt know what i was dealing with...he fully recovered and became an awesome herd sire...listeriosis is different...sometimes they can have disabilities after a long battle and it can take weeks to recover...from what you discribed I didnt see any indications of either disease...hopefully since the vet is hands on he will choose an appropiate treatment...
we are glad you are here!!! and look forward to hearing good news...here is a linkt o read about Dozer..our buck with polio success story
http://happybleatsdairygoats.weebly.com/dozers-story.html


----------



## ThreeHavens

Keep us updated! Prayers sent.


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent.


----------



## alixnm

Naunnie said:


> Glad you were able to get her to the Vet. Will keep y'all in my thoughts. ray: Her Sis will miss her no doubt. Give her extra attention when you can. Will the Vet let you visit? Mine will, so I always visit when one of our critters is hospitalized.
> 
> Here is an informative article on Polio and Listeriosis. http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html


I haven't asked if we can visit. We have never used this vet before and our regular vet for our dogs doesn't care for goats any more. We have never had a major health issue with our goats that we haven't been able to take care of on our own so we had no clue where to take her. We ended up googling livestock vets in our area and the closest one ended up being an hour and a half away. I will definitely be giving her sister extra attention because the sounds a goat makes when it is suddenly alone are the worst sounds I have ever heard in my life! I already know that if our goat does not make it, we will have to get another one so her sister is not alone.


----------



## nannysrus

When I separate our mini Nubian twins they make horrible sounds. They scream and scream until they can see each other again. Good luck with her!! Hopefully she will be back with her sister soon.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## alixnm

They sound just like a human kid screaming! It is the worst sound ever. I have heard it before with a goat I had when I was little that her brother got out and lost and I am not looking forward to hearing it again.


----------



## Goats Rock

Best of luck to her, and you all!


----------



## alixnm

Update on my goat, Ginger:

The vet said she is perfectly fine just can't get up. He is giving her doses of penicillin every 6 hours for the next 4 days. He said everything sounds normal and her numbers are perfect. He took blood and fecal samples and didn't find any signs of bacteria or worms so that is always good news. The vet still thinks she has polio and is treating her. He said she's happy and eating and drinking normally so we will just have to wait and see if the treatments work. Her sister is doing ok being alone. She's sad but still eating and being herself. My husband said she screamed this morning when he took Ginger away to the vet. She hasn't screamed since I've been home but she also isn't making any noise which is also not like her. She will definately be happy when her sister comes home later this week.


----------



## happybleats

Im sure the vet is sound...but I would mention MW..I know this sounds like Im singing a song lol..but with her beingperfectly well otherwise..this just does not sound like polio...it sounds like Meningeal worm...treatment wont hurt her at all...but it can make a world of difference...ask him to read the article I posted earlier...I truly am rooting for your girl....again, this does not sound like polio or listeriosis...it sounds like MW...?? I could be wrong and Im really ok with that..lol..but I hate for this to go untreated and she doesnt recover...((HUGS))

Truly wishing you and her the very best...


----------



## ksalvagno

Please please please treat her for M worm before it is too late. The worst you will do is worm her really good.


----------



## GoatGirlZ

I'm thinking about you and ginger hope all is well


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree, MW.


----------



## alixnm

I kind of agree with y'all too. She doesn't have the signs of polio but I'm not 100% certain it could be MW since we have not seen deer in months. I'll talk to her vet and let him know I would like for him to treat her for MW as well. Like y'all said, it can't hurt anything to treat her to be safe.


----------



## GoatGirlZ

How is she doing?


----------



## ThreeHavens

I would personally start treating her for MW even as you are treating for Polio/Listeria. You're doing a great job keeping in touch with your vet, keep us updated!


----------



## alixnm

GINGER SNAP IS STANDING!!!!!!!!! The vet just called and said she got up and walked around this morning!!!!!! We should be able to bring her home tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## happybleats

Thats wonderful...!! I hope she continues to improve...and fast!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Wonderful to hear.


----------



## alixnm

Me too!! I'm so ready to have her home and I know her sister is too! I'll let yall know when I finally have her home and I'll post a picture of the reunited HEALTHY sisters!!! Thank you everyone for your well wishes and prayers!! It looks like they helped!
:clap: :wahoo: :stars: :leap:


----------



## GoatGirlZ

Yay!!!!


----------



## GoatGirlZ

Is she home yet??


----------



## alixnm

Ginger is home and doing wonderfully! She came home Friday evening. She was running around with her sister yesterday and acting like they were 2 weeks old again. We are having some work done on our house and the workers like to go out there and pet them and watch them play.


----------



## happybleats

Did the vet treat for MW or just polio? Im just wondering since all her symptoms were not pointing to polio, it will be good to keep in mind for future cases...
im very happy she is doing so well : ) 


best wishes..


----------



## alixnm

He just treated for polio. I will definitely keep your MW article in mind if we ever have this happen to her again. We found some deer ticks in the pasture around their pen this weekend so it is possible she might have gotten sick from one of them as well. But right now she is happy and healthy and back to her old self again which is always nice to see since we didn't think she would make it through the night when we first found her.


----------



## happybleats

wonderful she is doing so well!!! ...Yes..keep it handy and when in doubt...just treat...


----------

